# Looking for Picture of Toyota Tacoma W/Curtis Plow



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Does anyone with a Toyota Tacoma and a Curtis plow have a picture they could post of their truck without the plow on it so I can see what the undercarriage looks like with the plow off? I just picked up a Tacoma and really like the Curtis plows but I'm a little worried that I won't like the look of the Curtis undercarriage. Thanks.


----------

